
Pandora Launches New Desktop App for Mac - bookofjoe
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/05/20/pandora-desktop-app-for-mac/
======
chmielewski
Best Mac client is TUI. brew install pianobar

Uses your Pandora account, has all your saved channels, unlimited skips, no
commercials.

